# Look After Your O&w Bezel



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well after many times trying i finally got hold of Mr wajs for a bezel insert for my orange id 3077 diver , price quoted for just the insert +p+p was chf 90 (around Â£63) - so folks make you you dont scratch yours  , altho i understand companys have to make a profit, i concider this somewhat optimistic pricing for a watch worth around Â£160 on a good day and will be going the route i know others have which is to skim the bezel and fit one from ebay for Â£15 when the time comes that it looks really tatty.

... so be careful with your bezel folks, its gonna cost you more than you think if you bang it about and want a direct replacement.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Imo be less hassle to skim or grind the bezel insert keeping the bezel dims original.

Bry


----------

